# Just Bought 2002 330CI & Already Thinking of Selling It



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Alamo said:


> You have some owners here that are willing to put up with it because it's a "BMW". :dunno:


 Perhaps this is why you bought the car. It is upsetting that you have had a lot of issues, but I think your experience is far from the norm. Every time I drive my car I am reminded of why I love it so much. Each on ramp, off ramp, sweeping corner, back road, highway, long road trip, trip to the store....I just end up loving it even more. I get out of the car and think, wow, that was a really fun ride.

If you want an A to B car then buy a Honda or Acura. Very fine cars, very reliable. But to imply we drive our BMW's for their status is misinformed and at best spiteful.

James.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree with the other folks here - try some different settings for the seats and see if the problem clears up. If not, there are probably a lot of people who are willing to swap regular seats for sport seats. I have the sport seats in my 330 and love them - I can drive all day in the car; I only wish my 528 had them!



Alamo said:


> You have some owners here that are willing to put up with it because it's a "BMW". :dunno:


Nah, I like the driving experience; it could say BOB on it for all I care.  The BMWs I have had have been better than the average repair-wise of all the other vehicles I have owned (and I've owned a lot of cars!) My 5 year old 528 Touring with 81,000 miles on it runs great - I am constantly amazed how quick that car still is.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Try tilting the seatback to a more upright position. Shift some of the weight burden off your lumbar area.
> 
> I eventually found myself being most comfortable in a much more upright, close, "correct" driving posture in this car, as opposed to my previous cars.


wow. I thought it was just me!


----------



## oscr972 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Seats and Pricing*

Hi, I have a '02 330 Ci 5 spd, premium/sport/xenon, double black and like my seats. I plan on selling it when my lease expires in Jan. I see dealers listing them in Florida for $32.5 - 33.5, usually with more miles than mine (24K) and don't know if they are all CPO with 100K warranty or not. With that said, $29 seems like a decent price. If anyone is looking to buy a car like mine give me a yell at [email protected].


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

mandms7 said:


> I know this has been discussed here and elsewhere before, but no one ever really posts a solution. So for those that find the seats uncomfortable, do you have any recommendations on what to do to make them more comfortable?


Man, the first time I sat in an E39 sport seat and an E46 sport seat, I thought, "damn, these seats are NICE." I have yet to sit in a non-sport seat. 

Seriously though, you should be sitting close to upright, in any car you drive. Don't drive around resting the weight of your upper body on your lower back. Your spine should be straight. I have my seat at probably a 95-100-degree angle, and the bottom portion tilted up so I'm not falling forward. I have the headrest slightly tilted forward so my neck is level all the time. I find this position to be very comfortable.

Yesterday, I was waiting for someone and tilted the seat back maybe another 10-15 degrees and took a nice nap. Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> Man, the first time I sat in an E39 sport seat and an E46 sport seat, I thought, "damn, these seats are NICE." I have yet to sit in a non-sport seat.
> 
> Seriously though, you should be sitting close to upright, in any car you drive. Don't drive around resting the weight of your upper body on your lower back. Your spine should be straight. I have my seat at probably a 95-100-degree angle, and the bottom portion tilted up so I'm not falling forward. I have the headrest slightly tilted forward so my neck is level all the time. I find this position to be very comfortable.
> 
> Yesterday, I was waiting for someone and tilted the seat back maybe another 10-15 degrees and took a nice nap. Good stuff. :thumbup:


Not me. My back is so far back everybody starts singin' 
"Lean back" when they see me.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

Plaz said:


> :stupid:


Non-Rush style "DITTO"

:thumbup:


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

If you're coming from a non european car, the seats take a little gettin used to, they're firmer and more supportive than most asian and domestic cars.

The sport seats I have on my 330i were very comfortable for long drives once i adjusted them properly and got used to them. I've only driven one car that has more comfortable seats, my current main car, but then again, seats are one thing that Volvo is known for.

i suspect your seatback is inclined a little too far back, making the lower back support your body. try lowering the back of the seat a little and incline the seat back a little more vertical.

:thumbup:


----------



## nughaud (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm not sure about your price... You can always get it cheaper somewhere else. As someone said earlier.. use the memory adjustments and keep playing until you get it just right.. Just curious why buy a car that bothers your back? Buy something that goes over the seat or have them molded to fit you.... do something to fix it if it bothers you. Ya they are a little stiffer but I love it... I paid around $21K for my 2001 330Ci. It was previously leased and had 72,000 miles. It now has 96,000 and I have not had one problem with it yet. I change the oil myself with Amsoil and I just replaced the rotors and breaks the other week. The only thing which doesn't work is the wiper fluid.. I don't think it's clogged but, I live in FL. There isn't a lot of use for it anyway. Get used to the seats or change them.. You'll love the car, there is no denying that.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Funny, a lot of people say that, but I didn't have a problem. I went from a honda accord to my 330, and said "hmm, this is a comfy seat."


Same. I also think the suspension on the ZHP is a little more comfortable going over bumps than a '96 Accord, despite low-profile tires. :dunno:


----------



## SonTon2003 (Nov 22, 2004)

I drove mine home last night, a 2 hour drive, and yes I was adjusting the seat the whole time. Just keep working at it, I adjusted the steering wheel and just kept on moving the seat. I don't know if it's perfect yet but it's a beautiful car.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

misterlance said:


> IN so many ways this is wrong.... Your personal experiences are not indicative of most peoples experience w/ BMW. Furthermore if you dont like BMW, why do you post on a BMW forum? I can understand someone who doesnt own a BMW to post on this forum for info, But what are you doing?


Because he owns a BMW. 

I think paying out the ass for repairs is exactly indicative of most people's experience. How much would your dealer charge for a pad & rotor replacement? I don't recall BMW boosterism as a part of the user account agreement on this board... he appears to be saying that there are other good reasons the original poster might not want to keep his car. If the seats are causing him deep existential angst, I wonder what the bill for two new control arms will do?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I love the sport seats. I find them very comfortable and supportive. Just keep playing around with all the different settings, adjust the steering wheel and you'll eventually find a comfortable setting. Don't forget the lumbar support adjusts 4 ways.


----------



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your input and suggestions! Regarding the price I paid, I guess it wasn't a bad price. I'm now having a bit of buyer's remorse because I thought I got a "great price" for a car that has some cosmetic issues (driver's side quarter panel was repaired & repainted - which I didn't realize until after I brought it home, worn driver's seat, all four rims scratched up) and uncomfotable seats.

I drove up to my mom's house this Thanksgiving, which is about 2 hours away. I tried adjusting the seat in a more upright position as people suggested to take some pressure off my lower back, but the lumbar support still sticks out too far to be comfortable. I've never had a German car before, so maybe it will take some time to get used to. But for the time being I feel like James and a couple others, who mention that the seats actually cause pain, and for me, takes away considerably from the joy of owning and driving it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

mandms7 said:


> Thanks guys for all your input and suggestions! Regarding the price I paid, I guess it wasn't a bad price. I'm now having a bit of buyer's remorse because I thought I got a "great price" for a car that has some cosmetic issues (driver's side quarter panel was repaired & repainted - which I didn't realize until after I brought it home, worn driver's seat, all four rims scratched up) and uncomfotable seats.
> 
> I drove up to my mom's house this Thanksgiving, which is about 2 hours away. I tried adjusting the seat in a more upright position as people suggested to take some pressure off my lower back, but the lumbar support still sticks out too far to be comfortable. I've never had a German car before, so maybe it will take some time to get used to. But for the time being I feel like James and a couple others, who mention that the seats actually cause pain, and for me, takes away considerably from the joy of owning and driving it.


I know what you mean. I really like my car, but the seats really do detract from the whole experience. I've overlooked them for a few years now, but it does bug me that nearly every other car I drive seems more comfortable.


----------



## SonTon2003 (Nov 22, 2004)

I do feel like the lumbar does stick out a bit so that must mean that I need to do some more adjusting, probably tilt the seat upright more and the bottom of the seat up some too... it's not THAT bad though.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Wow, it's the exact opposite for me. I'm almost never as comfortable in another car as I am in my sport seats. :dunno:


Agreed. Other cars mostly have lousy, soft, unsupportive seats IMHO.


----------



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Agreed. Other cars mostly have lousy, soft, unsupportive seats IMHO.


That might be true, but at least I'm not constantly thinking about how uncomfortable I am while driving those other cars. I've got a 2000 Nissan Pathfinder and a 1996 Chrysler Sebring, and I never even think of the seat comfort while driving them.

To each his own I guess.


----------



## jsc (Sep 3, 2003)

mandms7 said:


> That might be true, but at least I'm not constantly thinking about how uncomfortable I am while driving those other cars. I've got a 2000 Nissan Pathfinder and a 1996 Chrysler Sebring, and I never even think of the seat comfort while driving them.
> 
> To each his own I guess.


Depends a lot on your body shape, I suppose. I found the leather seats in my 1996 Pathfinder flat and un-supportive with too little lumbar support even on the maximum setting. I found that I had a numb backside after about 200km driving the Pathfinder. With the BMW E46 sports seats properly adjusted for me, I have driven up to 1,500km in a day with much better comfort than in any other vehicle I have owned.


----------

